# Merrick Formula Change Switching to Kirkland Sig



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't, but my son's retrievers are fed Kirkland............and they fart...........a lot! 
Silent and deadly...................PEEW!!! LOL! (Of course, sometimes I think my son and G-Son are just blaming the dogs)


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

I feed my adult dog the Kirkland Nature’s Domain. I alternate between the flavours. My dog is not picky, and she eats it right up. No excessive gas or other ill effects. Happy customer here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I have just about finished transitioning Renn from Fromm gold puppy to Victor grain free active & puppy, its an all life formula. All my other dogs eat Victor too. It is quality and less expensive, which is why I switched. Renn's eyes tear some, surprising it has stopped may just be the food. I haven't compared formulas but will. I sound like an ad for Victor at times but I've been very happy with them. Also none of my dogs are gassy, and our boxer was in the past.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Thank you guys for the input. I really have been searching of a dog food that agrees with everyone's stomach. Our new trainer said that PG signed an agreement to not change Merrick's recipe for 120 months. He said the gas must be the particular batch I had. It was no coincidence that two or three bags have been giving all of them severe gas. 

Thank God the dogs stopped farting after a few days of Kirkland. I then saw that Amazon came out with their new dog food called WAG. I like that the first ingredient isn't a meal, which Kirkland isn't. The ingredient looks wholesome. I wonder if I should get this instead. 

https://www.amazon.com/WAG-Added-Sa...078VTQHGL/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

DH thinks if it ain't broken, don't fix it. What do you guys think?


----------

